
API Authentication Examples in Swift and Java - h0n3yBadg3r
https://github.com/h0n3yBadg3r/API-Authentication
======
puppetmaster3
While this is easy to do, it is poorly documented. These examples are useful.

~~~
h0n3yBadg3r
I agree, API authentication is poorly documented. Good that these examples are
useful to you.

------
hnravi
Thanks, at some point I need to look into this for my project.

------
yelloy8
Thanks, it is very useful and interesting stuff.

------
rlum77
Awesome service. Had fun playing with this.

------
nsc_cbe
thanks... examples are useful...

